# Flooding in Midwest?



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

How would you prepare for floods?

testcase






new new orleans building strategy?









or manhattan
or .. insert your coastal area here... your floodplain here..

someone thought of it 






and the japanese





ok now if you don't want to float out to sea, how do you prepare?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

The Midwest deals with floods all the time. It is a part of life for them, and they don't cry and whine about it, sitting their waiting for someone to take care of the problem for them like the dependent class. They just get up and take care of business.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> The Midwest deals with floods all the time. It is a part of life for them, and they don't cry and whine about it, sitting their waiting for someone to take care of the problem for them like the dependent class. They just get up and take care of business.


 We build on high ground , we do our best to ignore the people at FEMA. They are clueless.
They tried to tell us in a 55 year flood water would be over the top of our house. We laughed and ask them to explain.
They were 800 feet off on the elevation of our land. We had the 500 years flood water never git close .
With the heavy snow fall this year cold temps we are already out clearing ice and snow dams.
We will do just fine. 
As for New Orleans no one was ever suppose to live there. The Mississippi was rerouted long ago to be of more use as a port.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> The Midwest deals with floods all the time. It is a part of life for them, and they don't cry and whine about it, sitting their waiting for someone to take care of the problem for them like the dependent class. They just get up and take care of business.


Hate to bust your bubble here but this country is full of whiners and criers. They will whine and cry over the price of peaches on Mars. Let FEMA not show up and the whining and crying gets louder. Then they rebuild their houses back on the flood plain.

At times FEMA steps in and just buys out the town. Some want FEMA to buy out their town.

Town under siege by river seeks buyout


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The folks along the Red River in Minnesota get flooded every year, the folks along the Mississippi get flooded most years. The smart ones build on the river bluffs and they do not seem to have any problems. The dumb ones build on the river bottoms and get flooded almost every year and whine like a bunch of teenage schoolgirls. But FEMA comes in, bails them out and pays for them to build an even bigger and better house (that will be washed away the next year).

Since we really have not had much of a midwinter thaw this year, the snow that is on the ground now is the same snow that fell last October. So I expect the flooding this spring will be more than usual. So the whining will be more than usual.

If it were up to me, I would push the sniveling idiots into the river and let them wash ashore somewhere south of St. Louis.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We do have our FEMA boat. It was a joke . A small sail boat we put between the Creek and the house. We informed FEMA if it ever floated we would call them. In the so called 500 year flood water got 20 feet from it.
When land has been in a family for generation you have both spoken and written history of it. Of course FEMA will deny all of your records . Only they know . We have records on this land going back to 1800.
It is to bad a government agency like FEMA could really do a lot of good . But instead it is just another political tool. They have little time for truth and real science .
If the flood comes we will be just fine. I hear lake front property is worth more. Of course we will need to move the gardens.

Our escape plan USS FEMA rescue.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We bought our property based on location. High ground, wooded, away from neighbors etc. If our house floods we will use our tickets for the Ark. Based on the the land around us and near by river/creek drainage. If we flood most of the world will be under water already. We didn't "need" to have water front property.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

How do I prepare in case the local river floods? I live in a house 600 ft above the river on a bluff. The whole town is built on the bluff and hasn't flooded once in it's nearly 200 year history. Then we have the geniuses who decide to build on the lower ground near the river bank and you can count on them getting flooded about every 5 years or so. Every time the river goes up they will do a story on some poor family that gets flooded out. Last year they had a story about some family that had their home flood for the 3rd time in the last 10 years. So why not just move somewhere else or build an elevated house on stilts? Nope. On the bank, dig a basement, get flooded, make you flood insurance claims, do it again.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In West MI,folks are sandbagging already and moving valuables out.
Last season the Grand River was a couple inches from going over the flood barriers and flooding out Grand Rapids. 
Fed money was approved to raise the barriers but work won't start until the weather warms.
That will be after the fact


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I live within walking distance of a river. Up on a bluff. There are others who are down at the flood line.

Never understood that...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't have much sympathy for folks who build on the flood plain, same with rich folks who build on either coast and expect smarter folks to pay for their stupid decisions, ie: no flood or appropriate insurance. would be nice if a sunami did away with all their high dollar real estate. Too much taking from sensible folks, stupid should hurt!


----------

